# Portuguese cook book required. Any recommendations to learn technique as well as flavour. thnx



## cheesebreville (Sep 29, 2014)

Portuguese cook book required. Any recommendations to learn technique as well as flavour. thnx


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

New one just published in the US and released yesterday:


It's gorgeous but probably not everyday food.

There are also a lot of Portuguese recipes available on Pinterest. Maybe not the most reliable source but it will give you an idea of flavors.

just google "Portuguese recipes Pinterest" and you will get links to many boards.


----------



## sionnac (Mar 19, 2015)

[product="18381"]Food Of Portugal [/product]
I've made recipes from "The Food of Portugal" by Jean Anderson (my edition is William Morrow, 2001). Has bilingual glossary, notes for cooks and travelers, revised wine notes, color photographs (of Portugal). I like the Eggs Scrambled with Dried Salt Cod, Onions and Potatoes (Bacalhau a Bras).


----------

